# Ferals and Other 4 Leggers



## tattooedrat (Aug 31, 2011)

I was wondering if anyone would like to take the time to teach me how to draw regular animals, like birds, ferals, horses and so on. I would really like to learn. To expand my horizons so to speak.


----------



## Arshes Nei (Aug 31, 2011)

You can find any book 

http://www.figuredrawing.info/comp-anatomy.php

http://amzn.com/097103141X

http://amzn.com/B003XGJGBW


----------



## Centradragon (Aug 31, 2011)

It's mostly about you practicing, and less about somebody teaching you. 


When I was still living in California, I'd sit in my backyard and sketch pigeons that flew down to eat birdseed (that I had cleverly put out for that purpose, haha). Nowadays I'll take my sketchbook to the zoo and doodle out anything I find interesting, or when my classmates aren't looking I'll draw them sitting or standing. It's all a matter of leaving your comfort zone _yourself _and drawing what you see. Don't use photographs heavily until you've experienced life drawing, because your two eyes see the world much differently than a single camera lens can.


----------



## Jw (Aug 31, 2011)

Well I can't stress this enough. I can't teach you. No one else can. You've got to draw a ton of animals yourself and we can give you pointers. Sad as it is, there are no secret weapons to being able to draw well. It's a lot of hard work and effort you put in to get results. 

Centra has already given a good example, but I used to draw some cats that would come into my back yard and roll in some catnip there. That was a primo opportunity to learn some basics with one particular kind of animal, but maybe you live near some animals. I happen to live near dogs, llamas, goats, horses, cows and chickens as well as other wild animals I could see in my back yard.  One thing that is kind of fun is finding squirrels when you're on a park bench and try and get the basics of their form down before they scamper off. I do that sometimes before I draw intensely because it forces me to think on a large scale and quickly-- which can be useful for drawing subjects that allow for more attention.

And bugs. OH HECK YEAH DRAW BUGS. It's a good way to get you to stop thinking in recognizable forms and start to draw something that you need to pay attention to in order to capture well.

Check out Arshes' links as well.

Now if you would like some pointers when you get a few drawings then come back and post some for us. I'll make sure to give them a look over and offer any tips or guidance I can. Just get out and draw-- you'd be surprised what kind of variety you can find if you look.


----------



## tattooedrat (Aug 31, 2011)

Thank you all for your advice. I appreciate it. I just want to point out that I draw JUST FINE. Ok? I just get this vibe that you guys think I was asking for help drawing in general. No. So put that out of your minds. My drawing skill are always improving, its ferals and regular animals I need help with. Thanks anyway.


----------



## Taralack (Aug 31, 2011)

tattooedrat said:


> Thank you all for your advice. I appreciate it. I just want to point out that I draw JUST FINE. Ok? I just get this vibe that you guys think I was asking for help drawing in general. No. So put that out of your minds. My drawing skill are always improving, its ferals and regular animals I need help with. Thanks anyway.



Your original post seemed to imply that you hadn't drawn at all. And there's no link to your FA anywhere in your profile, so we couldn't have possibly known that. 

Calm down, bro.


----------



## Arshes Nei (Aug 31, 2011)

tattooedrat said:


> Thank you all for your advice. I appreciate it. I just want to point out that I draw JUST FINE. Ok? I just get this vibe that you guys think I was asking for help drawing in general. No. So put that out of your minds. My drawing skill are always improving, its ferals and regular animals I need help with. Thanks anyway.



I'm sorry, but what? I don't see ANY of that. I see people telling you to go draw real animals and study them.


----------



## Jw (Aug 31, 2011)

tattooedrat said:


> Thank you all for your advice. I appreciate it. I just want to point out that I draw JUST FINE. Ok? I just get this vibe that you guys think I was asking for help drawing in general. No. So put that out of your minds. My drawing skill are always improving, its ferals and regular animals I need help with. Thanks anyway.



Well considering what we had to go on was one sentence in the OP, there wasn't much to say. I can speak for myself and say I was covering all the bases. Any artist should follow those bits of advice. I'd much rather have some samples of your work to see before I offer advice. Plus it would be better tailored to you.


----------



## FireFeathers (Sep 1, 2011)

See, what people didn't tell you that is if you just find a four legged animal and whack you head on the side of it, you'll learn how to draw them.


----------



## Centradragon (Sep 2, 2011)

FireFeathers said:


> See, what people didn't tell you that is if you just find a four legged animal and whack you head on the side of it, you'll learn how to draw them.



Love you so much, Andrea. XD


----------



## FireFeathers (Sep 8, 2011)

Centradragon said:


> Love you so much, Andrea. XD



 D'awww, I love you too Kristen. LET US FROLIC IN THE GARDEN OF POPUFUR LIKE THE GODS OF ART THAT WE ARE


----------

